# Keller, Copley, & Bunny- Best Junior Handler In Show!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are so proud of Keller and Bunny for going Best Junior today over the big kids. Keller is only 11, so this was really fun & exciting today. Bunny was a gift to Keller from her Fairy Dogmother Julie Guay at Brookshire Goldens- so incredibly kind.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What an honor for her. I'm sure she has a great mentor.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's wonderful! I hope you will post a photo when you are able


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...that's a _great_ accomplishment! :nchuck:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is so cool! Good job Keller and Bunny!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now I am incredibly proud of Copley too. Bunny suddenly came in season, so is not allowed to show in Juniors. Copley came off the bench even though he has done obedience for the last year and hasnt seen a show ring in forever. He loooooves his Keller, so he gaited, stacked and grinned like a pro. They won!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I love seeing the junior handlers at the show. Many of them are better than the adults!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller loves when people ask her to show dogs for them, and she got to assist the Mammanos a few weeks ago. She is getting a well rounded education. She went WB/BOS over specials with someones Papillon, and was so proud. Junior handlers are not allowed to accept a fee, so it is good for people too, lol.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Now I am incredibly proud of Copley too. Bunny suddenly came in season, so is not allowed to show in Juniors. Copley came off the bench even though he has done obedience for the last year and hasnt seen a show ring in forever. He loooooves his Keller, so he gaited, stacked and grinned like a pro. They won!


That must have been fun to watch. Good Boy Copley!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, such an honor!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations to Keller!! She is going to turn into one well-rounded individual AND a wonderful handler!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats to Keller, Bunny and Copley!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I was watching from afar, and Copley looked like he loved being with Keller!


----------

